# Sports!!!  Do you still do any and which ones do you like to watch?



## TICA

I couldn't see where there was a thread on sports so thought it might be interesting to see what everyone is into.

I ride horses (actually only one) about twice per week and although not a sport, I do spend lots of time trying to clear off some land I bought a year or so ago, so I feel like fighting the bushes is a sport - if only because this old body aches whenever I do it.

Love watching most sports on TV and right now am all over the US Open Tennis action.   Football is a favorite and prefer Canadian football over US  :hide:  

(Not meaning to start a fight!!  LOL)

Also love to watch show jumping, volly ball, baseball, hockey and the finals of any sport.  I watched the Little League baseball finals a few weeks and those kids were just amazing.  

So..... what are you folks into??


----------



## That Guy

Loving the US Tennis Open, college football and America's Cup right now!!!

Funny you should mention Little League.  Was driving down the street going nowhere in particular with a friend one fine day when we suddenly decided to pull over and watch a game.  Great fun!


----------



## JustBonee

A football fan here!  .. Give me NCAAF on Saturday, and NFL on Sunday, and I'm all in!  
I like to watch Hockey too, but really only enjoy it in person - TV doesn't do it for me.  And I can get into the "finals" of baseball/basketball games, but not regular season stuff.:zz:

I just love when September gets here ... football... fall ... my birthday .. FUN!!
I indulge in swimming as my personal sport activity, and walking too.  



> Football is a favorite and prefer Canadian football over US


 .. I think we send our rejects to Canada. layful:


----------



## nan

Tica you are so lucky to have a horse to ride,they are so lovely to be around.
Tennis and Golf are the only sports I would like to watch,I cant stand football.


----------



## Anne

I love ice skating, if that counts.  Don't do it anymore, but enjoy watching it.  Hubby likes football, and we both enjoy NASCAR.


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> .. and America's Cup right now!!!



Thrilling to watch on TV. .. Have you gone to watch any of the races up close on the Bay?


----------



## rkunsaw

I played softball 'til I was fifty. I was the oldest on the team but it was younger players ( only in their 40s) who decided they were too old to keep playing.

I like to watch baseball and football, both college and pro but I prefer the college games. 

I coached a little league baseball team for several years.

I sometimes watch NASCAR races. The company I worked for was one of the sponsors of Ricky Rudd and I was one of several that won a drawing to have lunch with him. That was a lot of years ago. I took a couple of matchbox versions of his race car and he autographed them. I hope my grandson still has them.


----------



## Bee

If it counts I used to play in a ladies darts team at my local pub,  the only sport I enjoy watching on tv is rugby union.


----------



## Diwundrin

I play Angry Birds  and watch Aussie Rules Footy when the Swans are playing and Parliarmentary Question time when there's a stoush on...  that's it for me sports-wise. 

 Got over watching the Tennis 20 years ago, just can't get interested in it now.


----------



## That Guy

Boo's Mom said:


> Thrilling to watch on TV. .. Have you gone to watch any of the races up close on the Bay?



Been tempted but not a fan of crowds so am enjoying the close up action on tv.  The year they raced in Australia, boats came to Monterey Bay to practice.  One day, while sitting on the rocks at The Point checking the waves, two of the beautiful yachts came on a tack very close to shore.  Wonderful to see!


----------



## That Guy

The best thing I like about NASCAR is the starts and falling asleep to the action...


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Been tempted but not a fan of crowds so am enjoying the close up action on tv.  The year they raced in Australia, boats came to Monterey Bay to practice.  One day, while sitting on the rocks at The Point checking the waves, two of the beautiful yachts came on a tack very close to shore.  Wonderful to see!



Bet that was cool ....  I do understand the crowd thing though, not a fan either.


----------



## TICA

Thought I'd share this - sports can bring out the best in humans.

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Ne...from-Huffington-Post-editorial-222864361.html


----------

